# Atlas 6" lathe slotter attachment



## gartman machine (Mar 18, 2013)

A friend wanted me to make him a slotting attachment for his Atlas 6" lathe. I rounded up some surplus parts and materials and came up with this gadget. Any comments will be welcome. Thanks y'all and have a great day!!


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 31, 2013)

well that is interesting
Now I know what that extra 2" boring head is for,.
Does that hex shaft drive a rack and pinion ?
I would like to see how it is used


----------



## gartman machine (Apr 1, 2013)

It has a rack and pinion drive and the pinion has a hex end for using a combination wrench as a handle. The photos show the one I use on my Atlas 12" lathe that I used to cut a splined hub.   Thanks and have a great day!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 51094


----------



## cbtrek (Apr 2, 2013)

GREAT IDEA and very nice work!


----------

